# For the newbie to the shopaholic Some of my favorite things



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I see a lot of what do you like and I even question too so I though I would start a thread with some of our favorite things for us oldies and newbies 

Here are mine:

Harness-
Buddy Belt Buddy Belts

Favorite Dog Tags (Tiny tags)
https://www.etsy.com/shop/FetchAPassionTags

Designer Clothes-
Ruff Ruff Couture- perfect fit well made
Hip Doggie- perfect fit and well made
Wooflink- still figuring out this brand 

Food-
Primal
Stella & Chewy
Oma's Pride Pre made raw
Ziwi Peak

Treats-
PureBites Chicken
Orijen Freeze Dried treats
Boulder Dog Food Co. Chicken Bits

Chews-
Duck or Chicken Feet
Bully Sticks
Tendons
Polkadog Bakery Cod Skin 

Favorite Online Resource Magazine
Dogs Naturally Magazine

Favorite Shampoo/Conditioner
Coconut oil

Favorite Supplements-
Holistic Animal Health Supplements
Animal Essentials - Premium quality supplements for dogs and cats

Favorite Online shops-
Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more
Pet Treats | Pet Toys | Pet Food | Deals and Specials | PetFlow.com
Dog Boutique, Fashion, Couture and Small Dog Clothing - Doggie Couture Shop

Places I have debated ordering from heard good things just have not done it yet:
Wet Nose Boutique
Cute Dog Clothes, Designer Pet Carriers & Beds at Yuppy Puppy Boutique
The Best for Small Dogs: Dog Carriers, Pet Carrier & Dog Bed

Future BG & Sonny Wish lish- Things I am looking into 
Susan Lanci leashes and harness
Bubby Belt 2 caramel pink or blue


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Great idea Christie...I think it takes so much time to figure this out, you are right on!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Great idea Christie...I think it takes so much time to figure this out, you are right on!


What would you add? What are your favorites and favorite online shops


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

This is an AWESOME thread idea, Christie! =D Gonna bookmark this for sure haha! I don't have too many favorites, but there are definitely a few things that stand out. 

My favorite harnesses are ones from pupincloset.com; very similar to Puppia's; wonderful quality and very durable... plus I love their unique designs and they're super affordable. (Check out their Clearance section!!)









My favorite hoodie for Chi's is the "Snowbaby." I just think it's adorable, it's super soft; but fair warning don't let your pup wear it outside as the downside of the soft fabric is that everything will cling to it LOL.









That's all I can think of on the fly, but I'm sure I'll chime in later as I'm sure this thread will be very popular haha!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome thread! Here are some of our favorite things:
Harness:
We've used puppia, pinkaholic, Ipuppyone, buddy belt is our fave

Collars: greenbelts etsy.com, I shop on etsy frequently and I've been a member for years.
Susan lanci, I'd like to try Rn design, poochee design, hartman and rose, 

Tags:
Poochycouture,fetchapassion,
Woowooworkshop, and missmiscmetals,all etsy shops

Designer clothes:
Wooflink, pink polka dog, louisdog(love to try, haven't yet),hip doggie, ruffluv, ruff ruff couture, juicy couture, paris erotica, pinkaholic, puppia, monkey daze

Food:
Fromm, Stella and chewy's(as snacks), Totw (currently feeding), merrick

Treats: grain free bakery cookies from our fave boutiques, bully sticks, puppy kisses

Online shopping:
Doggie couture shop, funnyfur, wetnose, yuppy puppy, ebay, gilt, hautelook, pet section of homegoods, I live near 3 huge ones! lol. Tj maxx, Marshall's 

Fave dog boutiques to visit:
Two Boston's, I live within 10 min of 3 locations (bad news lol)
Wetnose: I work 2min from 1 location, live 15 min near second location
Tails in the city Chicago
Cody and carls blvd 

Places I haven't ordered from yet:
Ritzy rover
Bitch newyork
Pup r wear

Things we'd like to try:
Monthly pet subscription boxes:
Barkbox
Pet flow spoiled rotten box
Pets love toys box
You can find all of these, plus reviews on subscriptionboxtalk.com

Fave shampoo:
Pet head
Nootie cucumber melon and aloe, and Japanese cherry blossom, these are my faves, they smell wonderful and they are soap free and made with natural ingredients 

Would love to bake homemade dog biscuits some day  anyone have any good recipes?

The end


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to add: 

I get daily emails from dog milk daily digest, it's a pet friendly informative website that features cool finds for your pets that you may have never heard of. Today's find a brand called Pooccio, this brand features beautiful printed fabric dog beds, (I'd love one for my outdoor balcony in summer) that is if it's outdoor friendly fabric, and they also have beautiful collars, leads, and poop bags. It seems like a new brand, so not sure if it's all small dog friendly 

Saturday.com by designer Kate Spade, she has some really unique canvas carriers that may be cool for summer

Hidden gem online boutiques:

Snazzypet.com has interesting finds
Glamourdog (awesome hartman and rose selection)



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abazoo (Jan 6, 2014)

I really like jwpet interactive toys Dogs - JW Pet They were the first ones that my new dog was interested in 

I feed my cat, dog and rats Natural Choice in different varieties that fit their needs in convenient form  Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | Petco.com 

Just discovered this brand when shopping for everyday wear... super cute, from what I seen and good fit too! Zack and Zoey at BaxterBoo

--Just a newbie


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

abazoo said:


> I really like jwpet interactive toys Dogs - JW Pet They were the first ones that my new dog was interested in
> 
> I feed my cat, dog and rats Natural Choice in different varieties that fit their needs in convenient form  Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | Petco.com
> 
> ...


Oh Sonny loves interactive toys I need to check this out! Also I do like to look at Baxterboo. They sometimes have Hip Doggie sales that are amazing but I have to order from them not knowing if they are reputable. 

Updated a few things in my first post. As I keep thinking of different things I will add it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

This is fun! 

Harnesses & Leashes
Susan Lanci step-ins all the way! 
RC Pet Products - we have a mesh over the head style by them to put over bulkier clothes

Favourite Dog Tags
Dawgtown - we have the Lola tag 

Favourite Dog Car Seat
K&H Booster Seat

Favourite Pet Bed
Red Cat Super Plush Bed

Clothing
FouFou Dog - we have a tank and a fleece hoodie by them and they're both cute
Hip Doggie - we have a couple of hooded sweaters and I really like the fabric and length especially
Louisdog - expensive, but the quality is super nice!
Outward Hound - have to mention them because we love Odie's life jacket for boating
RC Pet Products - we have a couple of their waterproof jackets and they are the absolute best!!
Ruff Ruff Couture - we have a few great fitting dresses and hoodies but we especially love the thermal tops
Wooflink - we only have one top but the fit is perfect and they have such cute stuff

Food
Acana
Ziwipeak
Weruva canned food

Treats
NRG True North dehydrated chicken strips
PureBites Chicken or Turkey
Orijen Freeze Dried Regional Red 
Wellness Pure Rewards
Zukes Mini Naturals

Chews
Bully sticks
Raw chicken necks
Zukes Z-bones

Favourite Shampoo/Conditioner
Earthbath Puppy Shampoo - love the smell of this stuff! we bought this when Odie was a puppy and still have the same bottle

Favourite Online Shops
We've ordered from Doggie Couture Shop, Posh Puppy Boutique, Pucci & Catana and The Gilded Yorkie. I could recommend all of them except Posh Puppy Boutique. 

Future Wish List
In the future we'll be buying another K&H booster seat. Odie doesn't need anything else at the moment, but say we did go shopping... I've had my eye on this Puppy Angel Duffle Coat
and this Polka Dot Collar for awhile as well as a couple of Louisdog things. We have a sweater by a different brand that's a similar shape to some of the Oscar Newman sweaters and we love it, so I'd like to try one of those one day.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Why would you never order from Posh Puppy again? You are the 2cnd person to tell me that.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Why would you never order from Posh Puppy again? You are the 2cnd person to tell me that.


Well, I've only ordered from there once. They had a groupon deal a long time ago that I bought and it specifically said that there was a flat shipping rate and didn't mention that it was only to the US, so I bought one. When I went to order, the shipping was I think over $30 instead of $5 or something around there. I emailed and they were refusing to give me the cheaper shipping rate and were kind of rude. They told me what it said on the groupon, which wasn't true, so I copy and pasted what it actually said into the email. Finally after many emails back and forth, I got a reply saying they would honour it. Must have escalated to a different person! Haha. Anyway their shipping rate is the craziest I've seen yet and they have the worst customer service. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I really like this thread! Unfortunately, I don't have much to contribute . Money is tight so we don't buy a lot for the dogs! 

But I love looking at all the info and the websites!

I do use EpiPet shampoo!! One bottle lasts more than a year! And I use it on my golden!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Collars,Harnesses & Leashes
-Susan Lanci 
-Wooflink

Favourite Pet Bed
-Susan Lanci Shag bed
-Cathy's custom dog beds

Clothing
-Louisdog
-Wooflink
-Ruff Ruff Couture
-Hip Doggie 
-Juicy Couture
-Lulu Pink
-Little Lily
-Oscar Newman

Favourite Online Shops
-#1 Doggie Couture Shop
-FunnyFur
-Posh Puppy
-GW Little

Would like to try
-Buddy Belt Size 2
-Puppia Harness
-Puppy Angel Clothes
-Toni Mari Clothes
-Wooflink carrier
-Louisdog bed,house,stairs and collar 
-Tails in the city
-Bloomingtails


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Update: thanks to the lovely cp people, we've tried some new things and would like to add:

Stella and chewy's freeze dried raw dog food 

Primal freeze dried raw dog food 

Purebites treats

Coconut oil

Susan lanci step in harness

And since this thread originally posted, one of the things we wanted to try was a monthly pet subscription box. We have a 6 month subscription to barkbox, and we are on out 3rd one 😊


This is an awesome thread, would love to hear more from you guys 😊




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I just found this thread, it was such a great idea Christie. 😊 I thought I'd share mine and see if anyone else would like to share/update theirs. 

Here are mine:

-Harness-
Buddy Belt Buddy Belts
Susan Lanci Step-in
EzyDog

-Collars-
Susan Lanci
Rogz

-Favourite Dog Tags-
HaydenandGrace on Etsy but their shop is closed. Luckily the tags still look as perfect as the day they were purchased so no need for new ones yet.

-Designer Clothes-
Ruff Ruff Couture- Nibs spent most of Winter in one of their thermals, great fit
Wooflink - Super cute and size 1 always fits Nibbler well.
Louisdog - Beautifully made but sizing can be tricky
Pariero - Hard to get in Australia 

-Food-
Wellness Complete Health Grain Free
K9 Natural 
Ziwi Peak

-Treats-
Fit 'n' Flash Chicken Breast Fillets
Love'em Liver Treats
WholeLife Treats - Lots of flavours available
Ziwi Peak - The food makes great treas and is more cost effective than buying their treats.

-Chews-
Bully Sticks
Stuffed KONGs

-Favourite Interactive Toys-
Small & Med KONG
Small KONG Wobbler
Nina Ottossan pyramid
Planet Dog Rasberry, Strawberry & Nooks

-Favourite Shampoo/Conditioner-
Fido's Emu Oil Shampoo 
Pethead (love the de shed me)

-Favourite Carrier/Car Seat-
Wooflink Carry Me Bag
Sleepypod atom

-Favourite Online shops-
Doggie Couture Shop
Wet Nose Boutique
GW Little
Vet-n-Pet Direct

Future Chad & Nibbler wish list - Things I am looking into 
Greenbelts collar
More Sleepypod carriers due to the safest way to carry them is one per carrier. 

Let me know all your favourite Chihuahua products and suppliers!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I forgot about this thread too! 

Here are some updates to stuff we like (Still like everything on original list and these additions):

Treats and Supplements-
Bixbi We use the Daily essential Jerky every night! 
Bixbi - Premium, USA Sourced, Jerky for Dogs

Raw Dog Food- (Love the food and treats)
Vital Essentials Chicken
Vital Essentials. Purely raw. Instinctively healthy.

Harness-
Susan Lanci Step in We love them!

Clothes
Toni Marie 
Vintage T shirts

Collars for the big dogs (Scarlett & Rosie)
We LOVE Martingale collars! They help with pulling!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Huly said:


> I forgot about this thread too!
> 
> Here are some updates to stuff we like (Still like everything on original list and these additions):
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. 😊 The Susan Lanci Step-in harnesses are fabulous aren't they? I have to admit that I actually used Nibbler's Buddy Belt for the first time in about 3 months this week. I just keep grabbing his SL harness for walks. 

Have you got pics of the dogs in their vintage tee's? I'd love to see them. 

You are so right that Martingales are great for the big dogs. I love that they only tighten enough to the width of the dogs necks. How are your big girls?


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

Great post! Amazon has such awesome products.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Kismet said:


> Thanks for the update. &#55357;&#56842; The Susan Lanci Step-in harnesses are fabulous aren't they? I have to admit that I actually used Nibbler's Buddy Belt for the first time in about 3 months this week. I just keep grabbing his SL harness for walks.
> 
> Have you got pics of the dogs in their vintage tee's? I'd love to see them.
> 
> You are so right that Martingales are great for the big dogs. I love that they only tighten enough to the width of the dogs necks. How are your big girls?


LOVE LOVE LOVE the SL harnesses! BG loves the bling bows LOL

I will look for a photo! Sonny has tons of them. 

Scarlett's training school recommended the Martingales and WOW! LOVE IT! I will upload a few photos of Scarlett and Rosie! They are big beautiful and BAD lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Huly said:


>


They look stunning in the vintage tees - too cute! I was thinking of getting Nibbler one, they had some fun Star Wars ones but I wasn't sure about the fit so didn't go there. Maybe I'll have to add a few vintage tees to his collection next time there is a sale. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Kismet said:


> They look stunning in the vintage tees - too cute! I was thinking of getting Nibbler one, they had some fun Star Wars ones but I wasn't sure about the fit so didn't go there. Maybe I'll have to add a few vintage tees to his collection next time there is a sale. Thanks for sharing!


They are custom made to order so you can note his size


----------

